# Murano 18 Check Engine Light and Emergency Automatic Braking Light



## Matteo78 (May 19, 2021)

Hello, I’ve noticed that my check enhine light came on simultaneously with my Emergency Automatic Braking light on the dash (the orange image of a collision), and was wondering if this was common if the front sensor was out of place. I sort of mounted the radar sensor back in place... and lights stayed on. My main concern is why the check engine light would also display based on this. Can this be another issue? Or simply the sensor?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It's not normal to get a lit MIL from a radar issue. You should get the codes checked.


----------

